# Superdrol users - what brand do you use?



## teezhay (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm looking to buy some Superdrol just to have on hand for a future cycle. I didn't buy pheraplex a few years ago when I had the chance, and now it's impossibly inaccessible. I refuse to make the same mistake twice!

So, is Forged SD Extreme legitimate Superdrol? What other brands are the real deal? And I mean *real* _legitimate_ methasterone, not some PH.

Thanks bros!


----------



## colochine (Apr 22, 2012)

Black lion research methadrone is the real deal.


----------



## Caretaker (Apr 22, 2012)

I used CEL. I Used PP Superdrone and I have Iron Labs Methyl-S. All g2g IMO. CEL was good, PP is STRONG and Iron Labs is just plain sick.


----------



## teezhay (Apr 22, 2012)

colochine said:


> Black lion research methadrone is the real deal.



Discontinued, and not available from TGB or Orbit Nutrition. Bummer.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 22, 2012)

transform has a good rep

I used a very very cheap clone of which I don't even remember the name and it also worked very well. Just do a quick search on whatever you decide to buy and you'll know right away if it's good, I know for a fact you can get the transform for under $30 shipped on amazon and I've heard multiple times over the years it's one of the best


----------



## teezhay (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah, I think I'll go with that. You're one person I keep seeing raving about superdrol, so I figured I should definitely give it a try at some point.


----------



## colochine (Apr 22, 2012)

I shot you a pm brother.


----------



## teezhay (Apr 22, 2012)

colochine said:


> I shot you a pm brother.



Got it dude, thanks!


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 22, 2012)

I've seen a few ug's carrying superdrol lately, the stuff's popular so I wouldn't doubt it will stick around the underground market for a while. Lotsa people like SD though not just me lol, it's just a really good lean bulking/strength compound. 

Work your way up to 30mg ED if you don't get bad sides, I know they say don't exceed 20mg for most but @30mg results were coming on hard and I only got some minor headaches. Dosing late at night did affect my sleep though which I haven't heard many people mention...


----------



## juicespringsteen (Apr 22, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> I've seen a few ug's carrying superdrol lately, the stuff's popular so I wouldn't doubt it will stick around the underground market for a while. Lotsa people like SD though not just me lol, it's just a really good lean bulking/strength compound.
> 
> Work your way up to 30mg ED if you don't get bad sides, I know they say don't exceed 20mg for most but @30mg results were coming on hard and I only got some minor headaches. Dosing late at night did affect my sleep though which I haven't heard many people mention...



+1.. superdrol can be rough. I personally have had great results using the mdrol clone. At 30-40mg my appetite is DESTROYED and lethargy starts to get the best of me, but the strength and lean gains are worth it


----------



## teezhay (Apr 22, 2012)

So I should probably start at 15-20mg, and go from there ?


----------



## juicespringsteen (Apr 22, 2012)

teezhay said:


> So I should probably start at 15-20mg, and go from there ?



yes 15-20mg is a good starting point. I can get away with 20mg and still make good gains without the sides. Its seems that anything over 30mg just gives me WAY more sides and only slightly more gains. Start at 15 to 20 and access your tolerance and move up accordingly


----------



## teezhay (Apr 22, 2012)

juicespringsteen said:


> yes 15-20mg is a good starting point. I can get away with 20mg and still make good gains without the sides. Its seems that anything over 30mg just gives me WAY more sides and only slightly more gains. Start at 15 to 20 and access your tolerance and move up accordingly



Are you talking about standalone cycles? Because when I eventually run sdrol, I'll do it with a decent dose of test.


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 22, 2012)

PHF had 5mg pure SD caps, IDK if they still sell them though...


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 22, 2012)

I swear I saw a website that actually had superdrol in a suspension and bulk powder. It wasn't a "source" either. Google is your friend...


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Apr 22, 2012)

LGI SD-10 is g2g


----------



## bull3441 (Apr 22, 2012)

Beastdrol


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Apr 22, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> I swear I saw a website that actually had superdrol in a suspension and bulk powder. It wasn't a "source" either. Google is your friend...



Yea, they have liquid epi and hdrol too. Also have raw powders for epi, hdrol, and SD. I was considering buying a bunch of raw powders and getting a scale and capping my own stuff, but I dont know anyone who has used them and can vouch for their reliability.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 22, 2012)

Super DMZ is the best hands down. Still have 3 bottles of it =)


----------



## teezhay (Apr 22, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Super DMZ is the best hands down. Still have 3 bottles of it =)



Ha, if I could get the original formulation for a reasonable price tag, I would.


----------



## fsoe (Apr 22, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Super DMZ is the best hands down. Still have 3 bottles of it =)



got 3 bottles myself ----

good strength - and crucified my appetite - 

Deff. a good lean strength bulking compound


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 22, 2012)

Grizzly Adams said:


> Yea, they have liquid epi and hdrol too. Also have raw powders for epi, hdrol, and SD. I was considering buying a bunch of raw powders and getting a scale and capping my own stuff, but I dont know anyone who has used them and can vouch for their reliability.



^^^
He knows


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 22, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Ha, if I could get the original formulation for a reasonable price tag, I would.



Amazon.com: Super-DMZ Rx by IronMagLabs: Health & Personal Care


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 22, 2012)

you can find anything if you look hard enough


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 22, 2012)

It took me a 1 second Google search...


----------



## machinist9 (Apr 22, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> you can find anything if you look hard enough



This!


----------



## juicespringsteen (Apr 22, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Are you talking about standalone cycles? Because when I eventually run sdrol, I'll do it with a decent dose of test.



No im not referring to a oral only cycle. I suggest you run it in addition to a form of test like you are planning


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 22, 2012)

GP usually has good orals from what I hear. I would give them a shot.


----------



## muscleicon (Apr 23, 2012)

Kind of off the subject but how long is the original suderdrol good for? I have two brand new bottles I had stored and the expiration is 2008.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 23, 2012)

beastdrol best i have used hands douwn.


----------



## Grozny (Apr 23, 2012)

GP is g2g now a problem with Phera, is that it is often a very inconsistent material. Combine this with small fly-by-night companies making it, you can't be sure you are getting said X dose of the compound. It usually works well at 5-15 mg per day provided it is correctly dosed. I think with Superdrol, 10-20 mg per day is more reasonable. That is strong stuff. They both are, really.

Both of these drugs are poorly studied in humans, the latter with practically no data at all but a case study or two. They very well may have similar health/side-effect concerns that are found with other AAS, but there is some guessing to their true toxicity at this time. They might turn out to be considerably worse than others, relatively speaking. People sometimes assume the must be milder/weaker because companies sell them on the net.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 23, 2012)

I believe SD and phera are both fairly toxic, SD is rumored to be moreso. Both very strong compounds though and phera was the first thing I ever ran and even by itself I enjoyed the cycle quite a bit. Lethargy hit me towards the end and I was younger than I should've been, diet not so on point but I made very good gains and kept them for a while. Phera is wet and the strength gains were less than impressive, I blew the fuck up though. SD is very dry and possibly even has diuretic properties, much more strength gains though.  Phera is also rumored to cause hypertrophy of the heart tissue though there's not really much hard evidence on that. Both powerful steroids though and no one should make the mistake of thinking they are ANY safer than "real" gear just because they are or were once legal.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 23, 2012)

^^^
Good point. See that's the problem with most of the teenage newbies who run 5-6 OTC orals. They think because their local vitamin store sells them, they are safe. 

INB4 cirrhosis...


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 23, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Super DMZ is the best hands down. Still have 3 bottles of it =)



send me one brah


----------



## teezhay (Apr 23, 2012)

Grozny said:


> GP is g2g now a problem with Phera, is that it is often a very inconsistent material. Combine this with small fly-by-night companies making it, you can't be sure you are getting said X dose of the compound. It usually works well at 5-15 mg per day provided it is correctly dosed. I think with Superdrol, 10-20 mg per day is more reasonable. That is strong stuff. They both are, really.



Maybe I'm out of it, but are you talking about Geneza? They don't have a phera or sdrol product, unless I'm mistaken. 

And I should have worded my OP more clearly. I do know where to get pheraplex, but the problem is it's stacked with two other methylated compounds, and I don't feel like developing jaundice...


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 23, 2012)

not sure what would be the point of stacking phera with another oral, unless it's m1t or SD there's probably not much out there these days that's gonna match it


----------

